# Clomapramine



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried it? i've been reading feeling unreal and it says in it that out of 4 people studied, 2 showed significant results for the better in their dp. I've tried basically every SSRI so i figured it might be time for a change of drug class.


----------



## the big bad i said no! (Oct 14, 2006)

I have also been reading Feeling Unreal and was very intrigued by the findings on dp treatment with clomipramine. I have been treated with citalopram (ssri) for the last two years upto 40mg, which greatly reduced anxiety but was no help with the dp/dr. I then tried clonazepam for a couple of weeks along side the citalopram, which eliminated all anxiety and i acheived loads but it did make me very drowsy and after reading about how addictive it was i decided to stop taking it. Since then i have talked with my Gp about clomipramine treatment and she has agreed that the results do look promising, however i have to withdraw from the citalopram first which is proving to be a bit of a mission, but will be off of it completely in a couple more weeks. I will start treatment with clomipramine mid December time and will post to let you know how its going. ive read that the side effects can be quite bad, but since my anxiety disorder has improved i can put up with side effects a lot better now (without panicing!). I have also heard that clomipramine has a slight sedative effect which could prove effective, like with the clonazepam but not as intense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a week left of withdrawing from my cymbalta, withdrawel sucks but w/e, i start the clomipramine right after that, i'm a lil worried bout the weight gain and the heart thing, but i shuoldnt have problems with the latter. I'm also on klonopin, been on it for about 4 months, its the only thing keeping me going, but i'm hoping i'll be able to get off of that after the anafranil kicks in. I've tried every SSRI almost so i'm done with them. this will be my last medication change, i'm sick of feeling so drugged out and being only 19. What dose is ur doc startin u at? my pharmacy gave me 50mg, i think they made have made a mistake, gonna call my psych tommorow. Well good luck, lemme no how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a week left of withdrawing from my cymbalta, withdrawel sucks but w/e, i start the clomipramine right after that, i'm a lil worried bout the weight gain and the heart thing, but i shuoldnt have problems with the latter. I'm also on klonopin, been on it for about 4 months, its the only thing keeping me going, but i'm hoping i'll be able to get off of that after the anafranil kicks in. I've tried every SSRI almost so i'm done with them. this will be my last medication change, i'm sick of feeling so drugged out and being only 19. What dose is ur doc startin u at? my pharmacy gave me 50mg, i think they made have made a mistake, gonna call my psych tommorow. Well good luck, lemme no how it goes.


----------



## the big bad i said no! (Oct 14, 2006)

ill keep you posted. it'l be nice to have someone to compare experiences with at roughly the same time.


----------



## the big bad i said no! (Oct 14, 2006)

dunno what dose the docs starting me at yet. will post when i find out.


----------



## the big bad i said no! (Oct 14, 2006)

Initial Treatment/Dose Adjustment (Adults)

Treatment with Anafranil should be initiated at a dosage of 25 mg daily and gradually increased, as tolerated, to approximately 100 mg during the first 2 weeks. During initial titration, Anafranil should be given in divided doses with meals to reduce gastrointestinal side effects. Thereafter, the dosage may be increased gradually over the next several weeks, up to a maximum of 250 mg daily. After titration, the total daily dose may be given once daily at bedtime to minimize daytime sedation.

hope that helps...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

yea talked to my doc, he's startin me at 50 mg, just cuz he says thats still a low dose and he wants to see if i can tolerate it.


----------

